# Small and simple circle sanding jig



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

After using a Morse hole saw to cut some circles for a project I needed a quick and easy way to sand the edges and maintain the same size for each circle. The hole saw leaves a really rough cut.

The jig is a short board that fits into the track on my oscillating belt sander. The right end has a 1/2" dowel mounted that an arm roughly 3/4x3/4" can pivot on. Since the Morse hole saws use a 1/4" drill as a guide the circles have a 1/4" hole in the middle. About mid way on the arm there is a 1/4" dowel that I can put the circle onto.









Using my right hand to keep the circle from spinning, I slowly push the left end of the arm until I can slip a removable dowel pin into the board. This dowel pin is set to hold the arm at the exact location to sand the circle to the desired diameter. After the pin is set in place I can rotate the circle until it is sanded all the way around without any flat spots. I can drill additional holes in the future for different diameter circles.









I know there are better and more sophisticated circle cutting and sanding jigs out there but this took me about 45 minutes to build including glue up and it more than doubled the speed in which I can make circles and greatly enhanced the accuracy in which I can reproduce them.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I try to look for posts that have only a few responses and I found that nobody responded to yours. That is a great tip and a good use of your ingenuity to solve problems. Thanks for sharing your idea. 

I would suggest incorporating a groove and a wing nut to your adjustable arm so you could move it and lock it in place easily at any setting.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good idea about a slot and wing nut. I have since modified it so that the positioning pin goes through the pivot arm and has several locking positions. I don't have a lathe so this gadget helped in keeping the parts uniform. That helped make the end result easier to sand also.


----------

